# Query on tracker entitlement from EBS



## maradonna (3 Apr 2012)

hi all,

does anyone know where you can get historic interest rates on mortgages from building society EBS. I was a reduced interest rate in 2006 {easystep option} for a first time buyer and i should have moved onto a standard variable/tracker/fixed mortgage after that first year but was not offered a tracker. i moved onto a variable and in 2010 i moved onto a fixed rate not knowing that i potentially should have been on a tracker.

should the bank have offered me the cheapest interest rate - i.e. tracker or variable? If i could get these rates at least i can go back enquirying why i was not offered a tracker. i would like to do my research before going back in case they dont share all the details with me


----------



## kmce (16 Apr 2012)

hi maradonna
I cannot answer your post but am in the same position! was on Easystep  in 2006 then was moved to SVR  ( which was the same  rate as a  tracker at the time) . Was never offered tracker nor was it suggested. Having read through the paperwork at there is no mention of tracker so not sure where to go from here. I do feel we were not properly advised at the time.
Interestingly  we are now on  4.68% SVR with EBS but AIB is only 3% for the same product - still being fleeced
good luck
kmce


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Apr 2012)

Unless your contract said that you were entitled to a tracker, then you were not entitled to a tracker. 

EBS was very reluctant to offer trackers and so I would be surprised if their teaser deals which were designed to attract new business gave a right to a tracker. 

The historical rate has nothing to do with it. Check your contract when you took out the mortgage. If it said you were entitled to a tracker, then you should ask why you were not offered one and you have a case. If it says nothing about trackers, you are not entitled to one.


----------



## haveaniceday (11 Mar 2018)

I would disregard Brendan's post on this - he is incorrect about EBS and tracker mortgages EBS where all about pushing tracker mortgages- they offered the best trackers in 2007... and instead read this thread and review your loan offer
EBS their whole strategy from 2005 was to push tracker mortgages 
your 'variable rate' may in fact be a tracker...please see
https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/what-does-an-ebs-variable-base-rate-mortgage-mean.207151/


----------

